# Winterize



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Got the TBN January, 2015 Compact & Utility Tractor Newsletter today. It had a section called, Helpful Winter Tractor Maintenance Tips 

The first tip was a bit stunning as it said to drain the fuel tank. Say what? I got a diesel. You do not do this. You actually fill the tank to the top and have room for the winter fuel conditioner like CRC Bio-Con. Are you a Yanmar tractor owner, you own a diesel. 

It would have been nice if they stated the tips were for regular gas tractors. :dazed:

Here is the tip: (I would like to have seen a statement FOR GAS ENGINE ONLY)
"*Drain fuel from the tank and carburetor* – This should be common knowledge at this point, but fuel (particularly ethanol-laden gasoline) will change itself to warmish as it sits, gumming the jets in the carburetor and clogging the small holes gasoline needs to pass through."


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, just imagine some poor guy doing that,and having to bleed the system !!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Interesting..I would understand it better if gas.
Also put tractor in neutral also engage clutch pedal helps.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

I did like the tip of putting the tractor up on blocks/stands to keep the weight off the tires. In the harsh cold north, the tires could/do take a flat spot set. Our tires are not steel belted.

"*Put it up on blocks* – Keeping the tires in contact with cold concrete over the winter can cause flat spots, leading to severe wear and poor performance. It can also cause cracking and drying. Many tricks have been tried – putting carpet squares, sand bags, or plywood underneath is a common one. This doesn’t really help though. The only solution is to raise your machine up on blocks."


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Thomas said:


> Interesting..I would understand it better if gas.
> Also put tractor in neutral also engage clutch pedal helps.


Yes, that is an important one too. That was listed. 

"*Release the clutch* – Moisture can work its way into all parts of your tractor including the gears. If you leave the clutch in, the disc could rust to the flywheel. Releasing the clutch keeps these two separated, and functioning smoothly."

Back in the days of the early automobiles, and I think the Ford 8N, 2N and 9N, there was a a angle bracket that allowed the clutch pedal to go all the way down and turning the little bracket it was held in place. Today, a quick bungee-cord can be used.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

As for the battery ... 

"*Disconnect and store the battery* – If you leave the battery in, and you leave your tractor in a cold area during the winter – garage, pole barn, outside – you’ll have a dead battery come spring. Safely disconnect the battery cables and store the battery in a dry, temperature-controlled location. Do not store it in your house or near open flames though. Also, before storing, make sure the battery is fully charged." 

If the tractor is in a shed with no power source, it's a good idea to bring it home. I have a battery trickle charger that can remain plugged in and clamped onto the battery all winter. It's like a battery maintainer. Classic car professionals do this too. Yausa <sp?> and Schumacher make a good product. The Battery Minder has mixed reviews and could even ruin a battery in some instances, thus I avoid the product.

The Schumacher will work with sealed gel-cell batteries too. So, those electric farm carts or battery banks can be maintained in the low solar winter time. 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/schumacher-automatic-microprocessor-controlled-charger-maintainer-6-12v 
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200456086_200456086


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

This is a good point to prevent summer and fall moisture from freezing during the winter storage ...

"*Grease it up* – A lack of grease on moving parts of a tractor that sits for months can make it harder for those parts to get moving once again. Check your grease zerks for clogging, check for a lack of grease on moving parts, and check to make sure your wheel bearing are greased up and free of moisture."

"*Checking the fluids* – While this should be considered regular maintenance, it is particularly important when you are storing your tractor for the winter. If it is dirty, change it – if it is low, top it off. Hydraulic fluid is particularly important to check, as it can draw in moisture during storage because of condensation."

"*Clean the filters* – Clogged air filters are always an issue in the spring time. While you’ll want to check it again before starting up in the spring, a thorough cleaning or a replacement prior to storage can help you be prepared and lessen the workload later."


----------

